# 7' 1/2" Curtis Sno-Pro 3000 will it work on 1998 F150?



## ptbrady (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a 1998 F150 and see a used 7' 1/2" Curtis Sno-Pro 3000 Snow Plow for sale. According to the curtis site they make a mount for every year except 1998? Anyone know if they make a mount for this year or am I out of luck - tks


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

ptbrady said:


> I have a 1998 F150 and see a used 7' 1/2" Curtis Sno-Pro 3000 Snow Plow for sale. According to the curtis site they make a mount for every year except 1998? Anyone know if they make a mount for this year or am I out of luck - tks


I can't see why it would not, the frames to my knowlage are the same for all F-150s 97-03 it changed for 04. I have the exact same plow on a 2000 F-150 ext cab. Whos going to install it? I believe the mount # is 1FK4B Ford F-150-F250 LD 4WD (97-) it says 1997 through an unspecified date, so i think that would include 1998. It would be awfully strenge if they only left out one year in 20 model years. Iam 99% sure that 1FK4B is the mount for your truck, should fit without a problem. I would not hesitate to buy the plow. What kind of truck did it come off of? Do you have the 7700 package, if not fine just make sure you do something to beef up the front end a little bit. Airbags or timbrens work well. These plows are heavier then the average 7 1/2 plow. You will love the plow i have had zero problems with mine and the truck pushes snow increadibly well for an F-150.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i have to agree there i wanna start considering options curtis is good stuff


----------

